# Entitlement



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Thunderbolt users,

We've been having issues with some of you thinking that a developer was your employee. The comments we've seen have been so short sited & ignorant that I feel that we need to review the obvious.

A donation is a way of saying thank-you. Not a contract for employment & not an obligation to provide you with software.
If a developer decides they want to move to another device that is their decision. Not yours.
*Anyone causing drama or feeling the need to drop their misguided opinion in regards to this subject will have their account suspended. *

Please review the website rules specifically:

*VIII. Harassment, Trolling and Entitlement*
*Harassment is on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy.* Any form of harassment whether sexual, racial, gender, religious or anything pertaining to personal belief, this is an Android forum not a debate stage.
*Trolling is also on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy.* Trolling is used to get a personal and emotional response from someone else. *In other words, remember RootzWiki is an open forum and you are welcome to leave if you cannot treat others with respect.*
Nobody here at RootzWiki is entitled to anything but a great experience brought to you by staff and other users. *If you feel you are entitled to something from another user, feel free to leave.* Once again this forum is open.
If you have any inquiries feel free to contact me or the other staff via private message.


----------

